# Just started Levothyroxine 25 MCGs... is this true?



## hypothy (Apr 23, 2012)

i was dx with subclinical hypothyroidism yesterday. i am constantly fatigued (drained is more like it) and am unable to lose weight. anyway, the endo put me on levothyroxine 25 MCGs for it. i am only 33 years old, but have a history of a heart issue called v tach in which my heart beats very fast and for no reason. i don't have heart disease or a structural abnormality, but for some reason, my heart beats irregularly for no reason.

anyway, she was concerned about putting me on this med, bc she said that it can cause your heart to beat rapidly and said that if it does to stop usage immediately and call her.

then, i called a friend who takes thyroid meds and she alerted me to NEVER take it at night time, which I wasnt going to, but because she says you have an 85% chance of dying if you take it before you go to sleep. SCARED the crap out of me. is that true????????? i was like geez, if it can cause death while you're sleeping, not sure i want to take it when i'm awake either, you know? anyway, please share your experience with this drug. any side effects or heart issues because of it?

thank you!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Um, I...er, I'm not sure her statistic is accurate. At least, I've never heard or read anything like that.

Yes, when you do start replacement meds, it can cause minor heart palpitations. I do know that a few hours after taking my synthroid, I do feel a little more energized. I would not do well taking it at night, but it has nothing to do with, ya know, dying. 

I think it's important that you take it on a totally empty stomach and not each for an hour after. Given your heart condition, I would think that perhaps taking it in the morning so you can better monitor any potential heart palps would be advisable, but I don't think it would be *required*. That said, you should really call your doc to discuss.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> but have a history of a heart issue called v tach in which my heart beats very fast and for no reason.


Are you working with a cardiologist on this? What do they say about the levothyroxine? Are you taking any medication for it?

The issue becomes that the heart needs thyroid hormone to beat properly but too much can be hazardous--so too little can contribute to the problem just as too much can.

To my knowledge there is no reason not to take thyroid hormones at night--they don't work "instantly" but rather build up in your system to maintain constant levels. I don't know where your friend is getting their information, but thyroid hormones are not well known for causing sudden death.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothy said:


> i was dx with subclinical hypothyroidism yesterday. i am constantly fatigued (drained is more like it) and am unable to lose weight. anyway, the endo put me on levothyroxine 25 MCGs for it. i am only 33 years old, but have a history of a heart issue called v tach in which my heart beats very fast and for no reason. i don't have heart disease or a structural abnormality, but for some reason, my heart beats irregularly for no reason.
> 
> anyway, she was concerned about putting me on this med, bc she said that it can cause your heart to beat rapidly and said that if it does to stop usage immediately and call her.
> 
> ...


Good grief! Well; TSH does peak at night for most folks around 2 AM so I prefer to take mine during the day, early morning after waking.

But I have never heard of anyone dying from taking their med at night. And you are on a very low "starter" dose which is appropriate.

Hopefully you are to see your doctor for labs in about 8 weeks?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been doing a LOT of genealogy work recently and one fact really comes to light quickly. When anyone reports historical/vital statistic information that is not factually accurate, whether they do so carelessly or make an honest mistake, the repercussions can lead to confusion and frustration indefinitely. The same with medical advice!

The person who scared the wits out of you probably was repeating something that scared her - who knows how many people have been stressed for no reason?

My cardiologist shared something last September that I found interesting _and comforting. _I've had palpitations for 4 years now - ever since I was first diagnosed with thyroid disease. I've taken at least four beta blocker/blood pressure drugs, maybe more, and none really seemed to make a significant dent in the severity.

My cardiologist has said since Day #1 that my palpitations were related to my thyroid and when I got my thyroid "under control" the heart symptoms would probably be O.K.

I saw him in September to get the go-ahead for thyroid surgery. I told him I worry all the time about the damage palpitations are doing to my heart and he said believe it or not they didn't ordinarily damage a person's heart. I hope he's right!!

I still have palpitations but am finding that with each increase in my Armour they become less and less noticeable. I tend to have them or be aware of them at night or during the night.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you think the FDA would approve a drug that gave people an 85% chance of dying in their sleep if they took it at the wrong time of day?

I'm not sure where this person is getting their information, but in the words of my grandmother..."it sounds like a bunch of hooey to me." (I'm really not sure how to spell hooey, so I gave it my best shot.)

Please don't be scared about taking this drug.

Regarding the heart palpitations...I have had heart palpitations my entire adult life. They have decreased DRAMATICALLY since I started taking thyroid meds, from several times a day to maybe once or twice a week. I am hopeful that you have the same result!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Do you think the FDA would approve a drug that gave people an 85% chance of dying in their sleep if they took it at the wrong time of day?
> 
> I'm not sure where this person is getting their information, but in the words of my grandmother..."it sounds like a bunch of hooey to me." (I'm really not sure how to spell hooey, so I gave it my best shot.)
> 
> ...


Ditto. My palpitations have gotten soooo much better with meds. They scared me to death until I realized my thyroid was causing them and I started taking Nature Throid. Much better now.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Always get someone to cite their references. Personally, I've never heard of that one.

Here's the thing: few laymen actually understand what they read of medical material, and I have to wonder if your friend came to a faulty conclusion.

It's a low dose. Why not just call your cardiologist and ask if, in your case, the drug is appropriate for you? More than likely it is, but your cardiologist's concurrence could assuage your fears.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I agree with folks here and lean towards your friend being incorrect. Also, I happen to take my levothyroxine at night and if anything, some studies show it is *more* effective when taken this way (slower transit through the gut where it is absorbed). My pulse was racing last year for no apparent reason, and when my dose was raised this helped greatly. As usual, YMMV, but the folks here have a lot of knowledge and experience to tap into.


----------

